# Fadenalgen im Bachlauf



## korahund (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo, mein Teich ist im Großen u. Ganzen in Ordnung. Wasser klar und lediglich am Boden hat sich eine dünne Schicht Algen abgesetzt. Aber seit ca 14 Tagen ist der Bachlauf   total grün und voll mit langen dicken grünen Fadenalgen. Ich entferne diese zwar alle drei Tage aber das bringt mich nicht weiter. Was kann man dagegen tun ?

Meine Wasserwerte gemessen heute Morgen um 10.00 Uhr :
PH  8 , KH 6, GH 8, Nitrit 0, Nitrat 0, Phosphat 0,25

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
Gruß
korahund


----------



## robsig12 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen im Bachlauf*

Hallo Korahund,

wie gemessen? Tröpfchentest?

Nitrat 0 ist eigentlich sehr komisch.

Wie sieht den die Bepflanzung aus? Nehmen die genug Nährstoffe aus dem Teich?


----------



## korahund (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen im Bachlauf*

Hallo Robert, erst einmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der Test wurde mit Streifen gemacht . Ich weis das ist ungenau, muß mal Tröpfchen kaufen . Die Bepflanzung ist großzügig und wächst gut. Randbepflanzung, kleine neue Seerose u. Krebsscheren.
Bilder sind im Album : Mein Gartenteich zu sehen. 
Vieleicht hast Du ja eine Idee.
Gruß korahund


----------



## stefan76 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen im Bachlauf*

Moin korahund,

genau dasselbe habe ich auch, der Teich ist quasi algenfrei, aber der Bachlauf ist voll mit Fadenalgen. Ich __ störe mich nicht allzu sehr daran, denn ich bin reichlich zufrieden, das der Teich algenfrei ist.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## korahund (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen im Bachlauf*

Hallo Stefan, dann geht das mir ja nicht alleine so. Aber vieleicht weis ja jemand wie man Abhilfe schaffen kann.
Gruß
korahund


----------



## robsig12 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen im Bachlauf*



korahund schrieb:


> Hallo Robert, erst einmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der Test wurde mit Streifen gemacht . Ich weis das ist ungenau, muß mal Tröpfchen kaufen . Die Bepflanzung ist großzügig und wächst gut. Randbepflanzung, kleine neue Seerose u. Krebsscheren.
> Bilder sind im Album : Mein Gartenteich zu sehen.
> Vieleicht hast Du ja eine Idee.
> Gruß korahund



Die Werte sind ja recht gut. Evtl kannst ja mal den Bachlauf ausschalten, und sehen was im Teich passiert, wenn dieser ein paar Tage nicht läuft.
Warum Bachlauf, hier sollte der meiste Sauerstoff und das frische Nitrat aus dem Filter sofort zur Verfügung stehen, Außerdem ist er oft wärmer wie der Teich selber.


----------



## korahund (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen im Bachlauf*

Hallo Robert, ich kann den Bauchlauf nicht abstellen da ich sonst überhaupt keine Filterung mehr habe.
System : Pumpe an tiefster Stelle im Teich - Druckfilter mit Lampe - Bachlauf - zurück zu7m Teich.

Gruß
korahund


----------



## MadDog (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen im Bachlauf*

Hi Korahund,
da bist du nicht alleine mit dem Problem. Ich habe ebenfalls den ganzen Bachlauf voller Fadenalgen. Der Teich ist dagegen vollkommen klar. (Sicht bis auf den Boden 1,80m).
Ich habe mir überlegt, evtl. am Anfang des Bachlaufes Zeolith einzubringen, gegen die Algen. Ob dieses was bringt werde ich dann ja sehen. Halte dich auf den laufenden.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## pyro (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen im Bachlauf*



MadDog schrieb:


> Hi Korahund,
> da bist du nicht alleine mit dem Problem. Ich habe ebenfalls den ganzen Bachlauf voller Fadenalgen. Der Teich ist dagegen vollkommen klar. (Sicht bis auf den Boden 1,80m).



Abgesehen davon das mein Teich nur 1,45m tief ist trifft diese Aussage auch bei mir zu.

Da ich jedoch eine Neuanlage habe könnte ich mir in meinem Fall vorstellen die Fadenalgen auch über Pflanzen die ich in den Bachlauf (bei mir eher ein kleiner Teich mit 400 Litern) gepflanzt habe eingeführt habe. 
Bis jetzt ist das aber noch kein Problem, 1x die Woche mit nem Holzspieß aufdrehen und rausfischen.


----------



## korahund (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen im Bachlauf*



MadDog schrieb:


> Hi Korahund,
> da bist du nicht alleine mit dem Problem. Ich habe ebenfalls den ganzen Bachlauf voller Fadenalgen. Der Teich ist dagegen vollkommen klar. (Sicht bis auf den Boden 1,80m).
> Ich habe mir überlegt, evtl. am Anfang des Bachlaufes Zeolith einzubringen, gegen die Algen. Ob dieses was bringt werde ich dann ja sehen. Halte dich auf den laufenden.
> 
> ...



Danke, bin dann mal gespannt ob es was bringt
Gruß korahund


----------

